# Fuel island funnies



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I always hope for one of those situations, and I'd be more inclined to think it would happen to my wife, but neither of us have had such an encounter.

I did have one in my Volt before where someone didn't know they had an engine, but after confirming that it has one, his mind was blown when I told him I was there for my annual fill-up.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I always hope for one of those situations, and I'd be more inclined to think it would happen to my wife, but neither of us have had such an encounter.
> 
> I did have one in my Volt before where someone didn't know they had an engine, but after confirming that it has one, his mind was blown when I told him I was there for my annual fill-up.


Yeah 99.9% of the people don't notice.

It just occured to me I have never seen anybody filling up a cruze diesel other than me


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Yeah 99.9% of the people don't notice.
> 
> It just occured to me I have never seen anybody filling up a cruze diesel other than me


Can't say I have either - but then again, even seeing one is a rarity.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

I love the looks I get when I fall in line to fill up my DEF Tank at the Luvs Truck Stop. Pop open my trunk and shove the nozzle in. Classic.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Can't say I have either - but then again, even seeing one is a rarity.


Awhile back I had a super rare instance where I was at an intersection with 4 total including mine.

I absolutley couldn't believe it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Awhile back I had a super rare instance where I was at an intersection with 4 total including mine.
> 
> A absolutley couldn't believe it.


I sure hope you bought several lottery tickets that day.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> I love the looks I get when I fall in line to fill up my DEF Tank at the Luvs Truck Stop. Pop open my trunk and shove the nozzle in. Classic.


I always wonder what my neighbors are thinking when I'm dumping a giant plastic jug of DEF into the trunk in the driveway.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I always wonder what my neighbors are thinking when I'm dumping a giant plastic jug of DEF into the trunk in the driveway.


Rolling meth lab???


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I usually get my diesel at a Marathon and when you prepay they always ask what grade of fuel and this one lady always asked regular? and of course I say diesel. This is when I first got it a couple years ago.

About the third time she asks does that car take diesel? Well yeah, duh, by this time.....

Anywho now she looks at me and says diesel, right?

Funny thing is when I fill my truck she asks diesel? Nope. Regular.🤦‍♀️😁

She is my gas station buddy now and we always chat about something.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Once I saw a cute little puppy wander through the filling station lot and he found a puddle of spilled fuel and started lapping it up.
His eyes got really BIG and his tail went straight up !
He started running really fast around the islands a few times and stopped suddenly,..fell over on his side and quit moving.
........He ran out of gas.

DISCLAIMER:
*no animals were harmed in the telling of this joke*


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I’ve had five different fuel stations turn the pump off while I'm filling up. One fuel station turned it off THREE. SEPARATE. TIMES. after I restarted to fill up my tank. 

The clerks have leaned out the door and yelled "THAT'S DIESEL!" Yes, thank you, I can read.

Other customers have yelled or come running over to say "THAT'S DIESEL!" Yes, thank you, I can read.

At one station in town I was pulling up to the only Diesel pump and someone else zoomed right in front of me to block it. I asked them if they could use one of the other 18 pumps at the station (all of them empty) and they said "Why don't YOU use one of the other pumps!" Yes, thank you, the only pump I need is right there being blocked by your Lexus.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> At one station in town I was pulling up to the only Diesel pump and someone else zoomed right in front of me to block it. I asked them if they could use one of the other 18 pumps at the station (all of them empty) and they said "Why don't YOU use one of the other pumps!" Yes, thank you, the only pump I need is right there being blocked by your Lexus.


I **** near backed into some *******'s MKZ who pulled into the diesel pump I was _in the process of backing into_ (because the other side's pump was taken up by some very-much-not-a-diesel Wrangler that was broken...and decided the diesel pump was the optimal spot to park in). Of course, he was using it as a parking spot to go inside. I was infuriated.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I have never experienced the gas/fuel pump wars but I do recall seeing pissed diesel owners sitting behind a vehicle getting gas.

I always wondered two things.

1) why do they put gas and diesel on the same pumps. (I really do know why)
2) why don't they put def nozzles at the diesel pumps or at least at the stations somewhere.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Some stations are great and have diesel at every pump (or most of them). But the Meijer station we go to (since we get a discount) only has the one pump (so two), and being country-adjacent, we do have a fair amount of diesels up here.

I tend to not be the quietest when we're filling ours up and someone is very much not getting diesel on the other side when the other ~15 pumps are completely free. "Wow, who knew they made _insert vehicle I know is not a diesel here_ in diesel!"


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Some stations are great and have diesel at every pump (or most of them). But the Meijer station we go to (since we get a discount) only has the one pump (so two), and being country-adjacent, we do have a fair amount of diesels up here.
> 
> I tend to not be the quietest when we're filling ours up and someone is very much not getting diesel on the other side when the other ~15 pumps are completely free. "Wow, who knew they made _insert vehicle I know is not a diesel here_ in diesel!"


How did you guess it was Meijer where I was pump-blocked by a Lexus?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, and there was also the local oil company where I had to get a fleet card to use the Diesel pumps (gas pumps took credit cards, but not the Diesel lanes). I was filling up and an oil company sales rep came zooming up in his pickup truck to warn me I was trying to fill my car from the Diesel pump. Yes, thank you, I can read.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Rolling meth lab???


Not too far off. It’s very easy to get ammonia from DEF…. Containing it is the problem and would require some engineering which is the only reason why it’s not done. But 100% possible.

And of course people could use that for the psyedofed stuff.

But if you’re going through to trouble of making ammonia this way you may as well just go further and synthesize methylamine since methanol is cheap and accessible…. From there you can make a wide range of drugs. Illicit or otherwise.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

I've gotten comments when filling up the Cruze and my Colorado ZR2. No one seems to know these came with a Diesel option. One guy even thought I swapped a 6.6 Duramax into my Colorado! 

My 19 yo daughter gets more patronizing comments than I do. It annoys her.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Problem solved…


----------



## wdstockjc1 (Apr 4, 2019)

15cruzediesel said:


> Getting fuel in the Cruze tonight and a truck pulled up to the other side of the pump I was using.
> 
> A young man hops out of his Cummins and says, with a sense of urgency, " hey ese do you know your putting diesel in your car?"
> 
> ...


I have had similar experiences at the pump and elsewhere. A front end guy that worked on an alignment thought I had what he called a gray market engine installed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Holden Cruze came with this from the factory in 2012 and there is also one on each front door. In 9 years no one has commented on my fuel usage.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

15cruzediesel said:


> Getting fuel in the Cruze tonight and a truck pulled up to the other side of the pump I was using.
> 
> A young man hops out of his Cummins and says, with a sense of urgency, " hey ese do you know your putting diesel in your car?"
> 
> ...


When I first bought mine, this happened 2 or 3 times, but hasn't happened in the last 4 years. Maybe people are getting used to seeing diesel cars.

Wait until you have the guy in the lifted truck pull up behind you, angerly reving his oil burner up because he thinks your taking his pump.

I also had a guy pull up and started screaming about something I couldn't make out. I looked at the lady across from me with a puzzled look and she said I think he's mad at you. I looked at the guy and he continued yelling at me for taking a dual gas/diesel pump when there were single gas pumps available. I said "it's a diesel" and he immediately apologized and said it's not my fault he's having a bad day.


----------

